# DVD Menü Vorlagen



## interface (19. April 2005)

Hallo,

habe Ulead DVD Movie Factory.
Leider sind nur ein paar Menüvorlagen dabei.
Gibt es noch irgendwo welche zum download oder sonst ein Programm mit guten und verschiedenen DVD Menüs ?

cu


----------



## CHAKKA1992 (26. Februar 2007)

Hi,
es gibt noch sehr Viele Programme mit Menüvorlagen, aber die meisten davon sind Kostenpflichtig. In den Demo-Verionen knnte es aber auch klappen 
Ich denke mit Google lässt sich sicher etwas finden...

MFG
chakka1992


----------



## axn (26. Februar 2007)

Nach knapp 2 Jahren wird er sicher was gefunden haben.. 
Ansonsten: Selbst ist der Mann (wahlweise die Frau). Habe mit beiden Programmen noch nicht gearbeitet, aber auch hier finden sich die Vorlagen möglicherweise in einem Ordner und lassen sich mit einer Bildbearbeitungssoftware öffnen und bearbeiten.. Die eigenen sind immer (wahlweise meistens) besser als die künstlerisch oft fragwürdigen Dinger aus den Paketen... 

mfg

axn


----------

